# What do Trout do in the winter time?



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

B.Jarvinen said:


> The place was loaded with Trout, and Trout fishermen. *Again the mania had just started after a recent stocking effort.*
> 
> Less than 30 minutes of wet line in the middle of a native Brook Trout heaven,


Put-and-take Brook Trout fishing doesn't sound like a native Brook Trout heaven to me. But catching fish sure is fun. And Brookies are pretty much suicidal, wherever they may live.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Fishndude said:


> Put-and-take Brook Trout fishing doesn't sound like a native Brook Trout heaven to me. But catching fish sure is fun. And Brookies are pretty much suicidal, wherever they may live.


The stocked stream there was the River (a fork of the Cheat R. = one headwater of the Ohio River); the native Brook Trout were in all the various small tribs - i.e. Runs. It was great to see - in the 70s Trout fishing in that area depended almost completely on stocked fish due to severe problems with Acid Rain.

If I had the free time (next time) I could pick from fishing the headwaters of the Ohio or the Potomac in that area. The top of the Potomac looked really inviting. The stocked areas were fished heavily, contrasted with this quote - "if you go after the native Brookies, you probably won't see a soul all day long"


----------

